# Barbacoa de Cabra / Carne Asada



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2018)

So I've two Butts in the smoker tonite, and some more plans for tomorrow.

A while back I picked up a nice shoulder of goat and have been debating what to do with it.
And today I found a good deal on Skirt steaks at Costco.
Conclusion reached, I'm falling back on what I know and going Mexican.
Tomorrow will be Barbacoa de Cabra and Carne Asada.

The Skirt is easy, marinate and grill.
The goat I'm going a little more in-depth with.

The goat is going into an overnight marinade.
Then it'll get smoked for a few hours with mesquite.
And finally put in a dutch oven with a Pasilla chile sauce and slowly braised till tender.

*Marinade*
2 7oz can of Herdez salsa casera
1 lemon, juice/peels
1T garlic, chopped
1/2C fresh cilantro, chopped
1/8C fresh oregano
1/2t salt
1/4t cumin seed

Can you say "tacos!"?
*"TACOS!"*














*More to come.*


----------



## motocrash (Oct 19, 2018)

I was wondering when this leg would pop up...


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 19, 2018)

I would love to try the goat. I've heard that young goat can be excellent when done correctly.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2018)

*Carne Asada Marinade*
1/4C olive oil
1/2C orange juice
1/4C soy sauce
Juice and peels of 2 limes
4 large garlic cloves, chopped fine
1 jalapeno chile, chopped fine
1/2C cilantro, chopped
1T salt, cumin, black pepper

Marinate 3lbs of flank steak over night, and then grill over VERY HIGH heat 3-5 minutes on each side
Slice thinly across the grain


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I would love to try the goat. I've heard that young goat can be excellent when done correctly.


All goat/mutton can be excellent when prepped/cooked correctly.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2018)

And the wife and I are snacking and some nice crunchy baguettes, toasted with butter, fresh roasted garlic and goat cheese...  Yum!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2018)

CR, I'm in!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2018)

I bet this is going to be a good one!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, I'm in!





SmokinAl said:


> I bet this is going to be a good one!
> Al


Thanks guys... Moving along now.

Cabra ready for the smoker.
Smoking over mesquite at 250°-275° for about two hours.
Then into a dutch oven with a Pasilla chile sauce and slowly braised till tender.






Carne Asada ready for the grill, I'll hold this till early evening.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

Out of the smoker and into the dutch oven.
275° till it falls apart.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

The cabra/goat was taking much longer than expected.
The family was hungry so I whipped up the Arroz Mexicana and grilled the Carne Asada.












The cabra took four and half hours to get tender in the dutch oven, but it finally made it and it is good!
Braised in this manner it was much like a spicy version of Osso Bucco.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2018)

Freakin' home run John!
The cabra looks a lot like one a Bangladeshi fed me once.Beautiful.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 20, 2018)

That looks amazing. Sometimes you can just look at the food and know it will be a one of best things ever.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Freakin' home run John!
> The cabra looks a lot like one a Bangladeshi fed me once.Beautiful.





Scott Eisenbraun said:


> That looks amazing. Sometimes you can just look at the food and know it will be a one of best things ever.



Thanks guys, too kind, I really appreciate the replies and *Likes.*


----------



## ksblazer (Oct 20, 2018)

Carne Asada is one of my favorites to eat. But never had any luck from the recipe my friend gave me a while back. 

So I have to get it from the Mexican market that is a good 2hrs away or at a meat market in town. But the market in town only sells it during the summer. 

I'll have to give yours a try. With all those great ingredients in it. I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Carne Asada is one of my favorites to eat. But never had any luck from the recipe my friend gave me a while back.
> 
> So I have to get it from the Mexican market that is a good 2hrs away or at a meat market in town. But the market in town only sells it during the summer.
> 
> I'll have to give yours a try. With all those great ingredients in it. I'm sure I'll like it.


Thanks.
This is a pretty mild marinade, I have to keep somethings toned down when others in the family are eating.

I've a chile cook-off I plan on entering next Saturday... Now that'll be Spicy Hot and Flavorful.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks delicious John, and good luck on the cook off.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2018)

Not much to say about that except WOW!!
Al


----------



## ksblazer (Oct 21, 2018)

Chile: 

I don't mind if it's not spicy hot. I always have some hot sauce or salsa to heat up my Mexican food. Just looking for a good carne asada marinade that has a lot of good flavor. 

I really like a good citrus, garlic, onion profile with other flavors. I guess that is why I like Carne Asada as well as Thai food so much.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2018)

Man,
Those barbacoa pics are killing me.
Very nice.

I have some boneless beef shanks i would like to use for barbacoa. Can i smoked them all the way or is the braising step required?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks man, appreciate it.

I think braising is the only way to go for shanks as there is just too much connective tissue.
Foil braising can get messy as they need a lot of braising liquid.
Crockpot, Dutch oven, covered/deep casserole dish or whatever.

You can smoke them for an hour or two beforehand.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it.
> 
> I think braising is the only way to go for shanks as there is just too much connective tissue.
> Foil braising can get messy as they need a lot of braising liquid.
> ...


Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## link (Oct 22, 2018)

Those both look fantastic! I have always wanted to try Carne Asada, thank you for your recipe.
Link


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2018)

link said:


> Those both look fantastic! I have always wanted to try Carne Asada, thank you for your recipe.
> Link


Thanks, welcome and enjoy.
If ya want the best, use Flank steak.
Marinate and get some good char on it.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 22, 2018)

Awesome looking spread, as usual Chile.  That looks like something I would really like to try.  Will certainly be on a colder weekend dinner menu.  Like!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Awesome looking spread, as usual Chile.  That looks like something I would really like to try.  Will certainly be on a colder weekend dinner menu.  Like!!!


Thank you, do try the chivo sometime, good stuff.


----------

